# 2008 Toyota 4Runner..UberSUV?



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 2008 Toyota 4Runner 4x2 Sr5 model that has a 3 row seat. My question is Does my vehicle can be classified as an Uber Suv or Uber X? Thanks for the response.


----------



## Rebusso (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXL


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberSUV and Black is more than the type of car....it's commercial insurance and licensure with a limousine operator. So even if the vehicle itself qualifies you have to go through the process of working for or becoming a limo operator.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

uberx and uber xl.

you need to be along the line of "luxury" to get be in uberblack


----------

